# MyCANAL ne fonctionne plus sur mon iPad.



## Roleix (7 Juin 2021)

MyCANAL me fonctionne plus correctement sur mon iPad 12.5.3


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
c'est à dire ?


----------



## edenpulse (7 Juin 2021)

Tellement d'informations, je ne saurais qu'en faire pour t'aider.

iOS n'est pas à jour
L'app MyCanal ne l'est certainement pas non plus du coup...
Qu'entends-tu par "plus correctement" quel est le problème rencontré.

C'est un peu comme si t'allais chez le garagiste avec ta voiture, et que tu disais "y'a un truc qui va pas", et rien d'autre.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juin 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> C'est un peu comme si t'allais chez le garagiste avec ta voiture, et que tu disais "y'a un truc qui va pas", et rien d'autre.


Et encore, quand on voit son garagiste on lui dit "bonjour" !


----------

